# post actual high cheekbones



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 15, 2020)

0


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Nov 15, 2020)

someone told me Eva has high cheekbones in motion. Idk how to analyze it though since everybody says different ways on how to differentiate low and high cheekbones.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 15, 2020)

Tbh if opry had more lateral projection he would've had giga-slayer cheekbones!!


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 15, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Tbh if opry had more lateral projection he would've had giga-slayer cheekbones!!


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 15, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> View attachment 805313


looks inbred in the before.... insane ascension


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 15, 2020)

Mirin that hooding and under eye support


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 15, 2020)

Proex said:


> View attachment 805309
> 
> someone told me Eva has high cheekbones in motion. Idk how to analyze it though since everybody says different ways on how to differentiate low and high cheekbones.


She doesn't have cheekbones


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 15, 2020)

It doesnt fucking matter


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 15, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> View attachment 805440
> 
> Mirin that hooding and under eye support


people forget that if you cheekbones are high enought they're you're new undereye sport


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 15, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> View attachment 805446


medium set


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 15, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> medium set


Yh i know i just needed an excuse to slip her in here


----------



## MadVisionary (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 15, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> people forget that if you cheekbones are high enought they're you're new undereye sport


What a fucking cope Opry undereye is shit did you see his side?


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 15, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> What a fucking cope Opry undereye is shit did you see his side?


his eyes are deep set enought that he don't even need undereye support


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 15, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> his eyes are deep set enought that he don't even need undereye support


Thats due to his forehead and browridge not cheekbones


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 15, 2020)

furrakkk


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 15, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> Thats due to his forehead and browridge not cheekbones


what did i say? his eyes are deep set enough that he don't need undereye support


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 15, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> furrakkk
> View attachment 805456


imagine walking in street with those shadows


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 15, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> people forget that if you cheekbones are high enought they're you're new undereye sport


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 15, 2020)

you also need some infarooribitals, but high cheekbones give good under eye dupport.


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 15, 2020)

okay i surrender his undereye support is shit 
now post high cheekbones


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 15, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> okay i surrender his undereye support is shit
> now post high cheekbones
> View attachment 805461


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 18, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> View attachment 805313


Compared to left, right looks incel tbh


----------



## Saiyan (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Soalian (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## SadnessWYJ (Dec 5, 2020)

Saiyan said:


> View attachment 812184


mirin


----------

